# موسوعة كيف تعمل السيارات بالفيديو



## génei (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*مبدل السرعات ( القير ) *

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOJG5hnSnWQ&feature=related 
*

*زيت المحرك http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whKGyGzUWZM&feature=related *

*نظام تبريد المحرك ( الرديتر )الكوابحhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0rC4MfZO2o&feature=related 
*

*الكوابح http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMQIgVCA1ik&feature=related 
*

*وقود السيارةhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4R2ZTrC74nI&*

*feature=related*


----------



## Abu David (26 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرن جزيلا لك


----------



## wael1975 (26 نوفمبر 2011)

لا املك ان اشكرك علي عملك الرائع


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (29 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكر لك اخي الكريم


----------



## barkatk86 (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله كل خيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر*


----------

